# 4 mile run bike path closed near glebe/4 mile run



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

take the sidewalk detour.

probably preparing to bust part of the wall barrier down to connect to the new bike path that goes under i395 and connect to 4 mile run shirlington.


----------

